# Drying Hatch Chile unroasted.



## BrianGSDTexoma (Sep 3, 2021)

Decided to try drying without roasting.  Man I wish we would of discussed this before I started this venture.  They took twice as long to dry but they got there.  They ground up fine.  Does taste different but still good.  I got as much powder from this one run as I did in all four of the others.  This would of saved me so much work and lot bigger yield.  Live and learn.  I was really wanting some milder peppers to tone down my batch a little but these where mis-marked and are hot but all they had left.   I will just use as it like I would red pepper.  I saved the dog this time and did outside.  Thought she was going to die on that last batch of hot peppers.


----------



## WI Smoker77 (Sep 3, 2021)

Thanks for posting.  I don't have any Hatch peppers,  but my peppers in my garden are phenomenal this year.  Lots of jalapenos, salsa, small chile, habenero, and one good plant with a lot of ghost peppers.  Last year made sauce and was great.  Gave away alot and was liked by all.  This year will make more, but would really like to dry some like you did here.
Do you think I could tone down some by mixing in some dried sweet bell peppers?   just curious.........    Thanks again.


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 3, 2021)

Hahahahaha. I feel bad for laughing but I could almost picture your poor dog in the last sentence. I wonder what he was thinking when he saw this batch


----------



## tallbm (Sep 3, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Decided to try drying without roasting.  Man I wish we would of discussed this before I started this venture.  They took twice as long to dry but they got there.  They ground up fine.  Does taste different but still good.  I got as much powder from this one run as I did in all four of the others.  This would of saved me so much work and lot bigger yield.  Live and learn.  I was really wanting some milder peppers to tone down my batch a little but these where mis-marked and are hot but all they had left.   I will just use as it like I would red pepper.  I saved the dog this time and did outside.  Thought she was going to die on that last batch of hot peppers.
> 
> View attachment 509664
> View attachment 509663
> ...



Nice job!!!!
Yeah, as an educated guess I figured this would work and nothing can be the efficiency plus the yield :D

Glad to see it turned out and great report for all the rest of us.

I FINALLY ran out of my devilishly hot Chipotle Powder.
It was stupid hot because when I smoked and dehydrated all my peppers it was set on the rack over my Chiletepins which are like Habanero hot.  The full concentration of all those oils rising and sticking to the jalapenos plus any residual jalapeno heat and WOW pure hot and spicy concentration that I ground up into a powder hahaha.

That is also a lesson learned.  Put the hotter peppers up top :P


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Sep 3, 2021)

I tell that blender rocks!  I cant believe went so many years on a cheap blender.   Got a heck of a deal few years ago now.  Reburbished for $100 and retailed over $200.  These things are hard to find now.  Can't believe stopped making.


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 3, 2021)

That's the only way to fly . The skin grinds just fine . I dry mine in the MES 30 . The year I had the good pepper crop I ran the 30 for a week straight drying peppers . 
Go to the store and get some mild peppers . Dry them out and mix in 50/50 with a portion of the hatch powder and see how it is . 



WI Smoker77 said:


> Do you think I could tone down some by mixing in some dried sweet bell peppers? just curious..


I have a mix of Jalapeno , green bell , red bell , garden salsa , sweet banana , lunch box sweet and poblano . I had so many peppers a couple years ago I just started drying them . Still have a big bag that's not ground up yet . It's good .


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Sep 3, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Go to the store and get some mild peppers . Dry them out and mix in 50/50 with a portion of the hatch powder and see how it is .


I have a bag of poblano and can get more.  They cheap at Mexican store.  They probable mix good but they can be hot sometimes.  I like pretty spicy food but I want the Hatch Chile flavor to shine on this.  I might not need to do anything after I have mixed up seasoning.  Still working on.  First attempt OK but needs work.  My cumin is pretty strong.  Used 1/4 tsp in 1 Tbs powder but a little to strong.  Wish I had 

 tx smoker
  experience at mixing spices but this how you learn.


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 3, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Used 1/4 tsp in 1 Tbs powder but a little to strong.


Just keep adding Hatch until you taste it more . That stuff I bought is really good . 
I see why you want to make some . 
I like to use the garden sweet , the small salad / snack peppers to tone it down . I still have a bunch I grew dried . I looked in there , I have a bunch of Tabasco dried . Those are orange . I might grind them up this week end . 

Yup . That is how you learn . Me too . Keep us posted on the seasoning .


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Sep 3, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Just keep adding Hatch until you taste it more . That stuff I bought is really good .


That sounds like could be close to what I have.  I found some forgot I had so I good.  Try it in scrabble eggs.  That about my favorite.  I will get some at some point and try it.  Looks like I going to make it until next season now!  The flavor from those peppers are crazy good.


----------

